# New to Rhodes



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

I would like to introduce myself- I am new to expat forum, and I am very interested in Rhodes. Im in my thirties, I am from Australia, raised there and my parents immigrated from Greece. a small island called Kalymnos, which belongs to the same group of islands as Rhodes- yes, and I speak Greek  I am going to Rhodes in the summer and would like to meet some new people, as I am also looking to move there some time in the future. 

I have some advice for people who are interested, just ask me and I am happy to help and if I cannot, I will find out and let you know. I also have a few questions, and my main questions are about education and entertainment on Rhodes.

So much to learn about when moving to another country, and I have moved to another city 4 times in 6 years, and so I know what it is like, and the fact that really nothing will really prepare u for the reality of the move, until you are actually there and it all happens, but knowing 'somethin'g really helps. But in my experience I have actually dived in rather than dwell about it too much ... opportunity and lifestyle is the main drive for me. Are there many families living in Rhodes?

I am looking forward to talking to more like minded people in the future.

Take care,

Maria


----------



## stenner11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there, 
Im a newbie too, and woundered if you could point me in the right dirrection. (sorry i cant help with your questions).
Me and my girlfriend (both 22) are lookin to move to greece, rhodes sometime in the future but have no clue where to start. We looked at oz but all looked too complicated and evrything. We both have jobs, im a Football Coach and my gf works in an office with admin so we could prob find jobs its just how to get over there and the legal stuff thats a mist to us.
Hope you can help.
thank you
chris


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*HI*



stenner11 said:


> Hi there,
> Im a newbie too, and woundered if you could point me in the right dirrection. (sorry i cant help with your questions).
> Me and my girlfriend (both 22) are lookin to move to greece, rhodes sometime in the future but have no clue where to start. We looked at oz but all looked too complicated and evrything. We both have jobs, im a Football Coach and my gf works in an office with admin so we could prob find jobs its just how to get over there and the legal stuff thats a mist to us.
> Hope you can help.
> ...


As a football coach I think you would find work, as football is very popular there- u have an Eu passport? I recommend going on holiday there and checking it all out. It is the way Greek people do things.

Keep in touch as I am going over there for a holiday and will let u know,
Regards, Maria


----------

